# Target: Frame -> Nur Inhalt neu laden?



## Kalma (27. September 2006)

Hey,

ich programmiere im Moment an meinem Spiel weiter, habe aber ein Problem:

Ich habe ein 3 Spalten-Layout.
Links: Menu
Mitte: Inhalt
Rechts: Jukebox (Flash)

Wenn ich nun die Jukebox spieln lasse, und eine neue Seite öffne, also im Menü zum Beispiel "Gästebuch" auswähle, fängt die Jukebox ja wieder von vorne an, was glaub ich, als ziemlich nervig empfunden wird.

Nun frage ich mich, ob es geht, *nur *den Inhalt neu laden zu lassen.

MfG
David


----------



## forsterm (27. September 2006)

David Flögel hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> ich programmiere im Moment an meinem Spiel weiter, habe aber ein Problem:
> 
> ...


Hallo,
also wenn du keine Frames verwenden willst, dann sollte das mit JavaScript möglich sein.
Hier findest du sogar ein Tutorial dazu.

mfg
forsterm


----------

